# Sqatches Sig And Other Movie Quotes



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The quotes following may not be kosher


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

We ought to move this to the Bunker STAT!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> The quotes following may not be kosher


THEY LIVE!!!!!!!

Or something like that. Supposedly the line was improv or something. But I remember watching that movie when I was young, and loving it! Haha


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

my favorite movie quote
Arnold in Conan saying OUT
or welcome to Arnold's pizzeria the special today ,order large pepperoni get free box of 9mm bullets ,how can I help you?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I like it!!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

What are they alleging? I cant watch movies since it messes up the classic country tunes in the back ground. Where is our gister?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

"This agression will not stand man." ~The Dude


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I must have missed this movie. I always wondered where Sasquatch got his signature.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

He made it up - they stole it to use in the movie.... Right squatch?


----------

